

Funny Motivational Joke (MUST READ =] )  - imkevingao

So I was on my Facebook, and I stumbled on something extremely funny, so I thought I ought to share it with my favorite community.<p>This guy posted a motivational quote on his feed, he wrote "Success is when you fail over and over again"<p>One dude commented on the feed "dude, that's called a loser".<p>I just thought it was really funny =) I guess lesson of the day is that it's okay to fail, but it's essential to learn from your mistakes? Just a food for thought. -KG
======
chrisgoodrich
sounds like that belongs on failbook.com

~~~
anselstein
haha totally

